# Male Betta with Zebra Danios?



## Enbarr

I have been researching bettas and would like to get one. However, I have heard that if one wants to make it a community tank, they must first introduce other fish (after the tank has cycled of course). I have been researching zebra danios and have heard conflicting results. Some people say that they are compatible with male betta fish, while others say that they will nip at the male betta's fins. Do they make good companion fish? I have also heard that the number of fish in a community can make a difference in whether they can be fin nippers or not. So, if zebra danios are a good addition, what would be a good number of zebra danios?

If there are any other tips and advice about zebra danios, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bettafish15

What size tank are we talking here? They are _super_ active fish, so they need at least 15 gallons.  Some say their fast movements can stress out a betta, but I think it would only be if the tank isnt large enough.


----------



## Enbarr

Its a ten gallon. That's good to know though. What other fish would be compatible with betta fish?


----------



## Pitluvs

I have Zebra Danios in a 29g tank, and I call them my "sharks". Mine are savage lol I personally wouldn't put them with a Betta, as they are top feeders and are territorial to their space. Seeing as Bettas need the top for air, there's a clash in interest. A peaceful mid dweller would work better, or a bottom dweller. Danios are very active fish, which may stress out the Betta. Anyways, I would personally go for another type if it were me, since I see how they can be in a community setting.

Harlequin Rasboras, Glowlight Tetras, Celestial Pearl Danios are a few I've owned that would do well. Most fish need 5-6 in a group, so that's why 10g is a small tank for communities. I have heard of people using Platys as well.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Zebra danios also do better at a temperature lower than the recommended temps for a betta.

I've had neon tetras before with a male betta and they were just fine. I always keep mine in a group of at least 5 and they did their own thing and stayed away from the betta for the most part.


----------



## Dragonlady

I've kept both neons and zebras in a school with a single betta in different tanks. Most of the time it works out peacefully.... if the tank is large enough. Glofish, another version of zebra danios tend to be less aggressive than their normal versions. I kept a school of 3 glofish with a single Halfmoon male in a 10 gallon for a few years with no problems. Occasionally, some male bettas will not tolerate any other fish at all. So, please keep this in mind. Male bettas do often look best when they are kept alone.


----------



## Enbarr

Okay...thanks for all of the advice! That was exactly what I needed to hear. I'll probably just try some neon tetras and see how it goes


----------



## Bombalurina

A really nice alternative to neons (and I think far more suitable for a ten gallon due to their small size and lack of activity, which also makes them perfect betta tankmates) are ember tetras. I adore mine! They are super cute.


----------



## Sadoutomaki

Actually I have 4 zebra daino 2 red tail sharks 2 neon rainbows 1 pleco and a male Betta all doing just fine and my tank size is like a hexagon shape at the front of the tank


----------



## Sadoutomaki

I just gotten my male betta and I have 4 zebra daino 2 red tail sharks 2 neons and a pleco my tank is like a hexagon in the front of it and there all doing just fine


----------

